# Hola, soy nueva y...

## Silvia21

Hola a tod@s. Actualmente tengo mandrake 9.0 y estoy aunque se manejarme más o menos, sigo aprendiendo cosas. Mi objetivo es saltar a gentoo en un mes más o menos o cuando me vea preparada. Mi pregunta es: Con la guía de instalación no tendré ningún problema?Viene exactamente paso a paso?Qué versión me debo bajar y de dónde?Hay problema si tengo instalado mandrake 9.0?Debo desinstalarlo si instalo gentoo?Como supongo que en la guía no vendrá... hay alguna guía para digamos poder compilar todo para optimizar bien el pc?O es mejor digamos 1º instalarlo, empezar a manejarte un poco con el gentoo y ya luego pasar a compilarlo mejor?Es posible?Soy un mar de dudas... perdonar mi ignorancia. Gracias anticipadas, me alegro de haberme unido a ésta comunidad. saludos

----------

## flaab_0n

Buenas

Contesto a tu pregunta. Puedes intentar meterte con Gentoo. Pero el salto de Mandrake a Gentoo es una BURRADA. Yo empece con Mandrake hace 1año y hace apenas 3 meses que uso Gentoo, y aun tuve q tirar mucho mucho de documentacion.

Siento decirte que Mandrake es un juguete.

Mi progresion se corresponde bastante con la progresion media de cualquier Linuxero, primero Mandrake, luego Red Hat, luego Debian y ahora Gentoo.

Si quieres dar un saltito de Mandrake a otra, te recomiendo q mejor lo hagas a Debian. porque la configuracion e instalacion de Gentoo es un suplicio comparado con Debian, y ni que decir con la de Mandrake.

Con todo, no te restrinjas. Si te apetece pegar el bote de Mdk a Gentoo bajate los cd's y la guia de instalacion y adelante. Son como 46 hojas. Usa la guia en ingles porque la version en Español está MAL e INCOMPLETA.

Si te sale bien, pues tendras una de las mejores y mas practicas distros instaladas en tu maquina, Gentoo. Pero ya te digo, Debian es tambien muy eficaz y comoda y es mas facil de instalar.

Salu2

----------

## psm1984

Lo primero bienvenida  :Rolling Eyes:  . Ahora vaymos por partes:

 *Quote:*   

>  Con la guía de instalación no tendré ningún problema?

 

Yo con esta guia (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-x86-install.xml) no he tenido ningun problema, no se si ya habra cambiado, pero la que esta en español no estaba tan actualizada.

 *Quote:*   

> Viene exactamente paso a paso?

 

Si, pero en algunos pasos tienes que elegir (aunque te suele dar recomendaciones) y otros los tienes que aplicar a tu caso.

 *Quote:*   

> Qué versión me debo bajar y de dónde?

 

Ya ha salido la 2004.0, pero esta es una version prematura, asi que mejor con la 1.4, que te la puedes bajar de aqui:

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/releases/x86/1.4/livecd/

Depende de tu procesador tendras que elegir unas o otras, estos cd's traen muchos paquetes precomipilados, y te permitiran hacer una rapida instalacion (esto lo llama instalacion GRP).

 *Quote:*   

> Hay problema si tengo instalado mandrake 9.0?Debo desinstalarlo si instalo gentoo?

 

Ninguno, para gentoo se recomienda que hagas tres particiones, una swap (que podras aprovechar la que tendras con mandrake), la boot (donde se meten los kernels y el gestor de arranque, puede que la tengas tambien con mandrake y tambien la puedas aprovechar, añadiendo al gestor de arranque la entrada necesaria para gentoo), y la raiz (donde estaran todos los datos).

 *Quote:*   

> Como supongo que en la guía no vendrá... hay alguna guía para digamos poder compilar todo para optimizar bien el pc?O es mejor digamos 1º instalarlo, empezar a manejarte un poco con el gentoo y ya luego pasar a compilarlo mejor?

 

En la instalacion lo comenta un poco, pero lo mejor es que las dejes como estan, y cuando lo tengas todo instalado vas probando cosas. En el foro hay unos cuantos post sobre el tema. Ademas, luego lo puedes actualizar todo lo instalado con las nuevas optimizaciones, aunque mejor ir poco a poco.  

Otras recomendaciones:

-Para la primera instalacion mejor empiza por el stage3.

-Puedes instalarlo sin salirte de mandrake, asi las dudas que te puedan ir surgiendo las puedes resolver en el momento visitando el foro. Ademas de no hacer falta grabar los cd's.

----------

## Silvia21

Ok , entonces una duda. Un contacto que tengo del msn lo tiene instalado y me dijo que me bajase el live cd. pero claro, ese son 96 megas y me dice que es tan poco porque en ese haces los 3 stages. si me bajo la otra posibilidad, los 2 cds, esos ya hacen solo el tercer stage no?Y eso de que se puede hacer sin salir de mandrake?Ahora mismo no tengo internet en mandrake porque no me deja ejecutar el ./config ni el make make install y me dijero que tengo que recompilar el kernel  y meterle uno nuevo.

Tengo windowx xp que es con el que me conecto. saludosLast edited by Silvia21 on Wed Feb 04, 2004 12:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cnyx

Yo a diferencia de flaab_on te recomiendo que te la instales. La verdad es que la guia de instalacion esta super detallada y completa. Si que es verdad que es brusco el cambio de mandrake a gentoo, pero mientras vayas preguntando tus dudas sobre la instalacion aqui, no tendras problemas. Una vez instalado y configurado minimamente te daras cuenta que el mantenimiento de paquetes es mucho mas facil que en mandrake, redhat, Debian... Otra razon por la que te recomiendo que te instales gentoo es porque aprenderas un burrada. Yo llevo menos de un año usando linux y cuando me instale gentoo aprendi mucho mas de lo que habia aprendido en el tiempo que llevaba con mandrake y Debian.

Y si te sirve de ayuda, anime a un amigo que NUNCA habia usado linux a instalarse gentoo (que locura) y lo consiguio a la primera siguiendo la guia de instalacion en español. Por supuesto el iba teniendo dudas, me llamaba por telefono y yo se las resolvia.

Si no quieres complicarte la vida, bajate los cd's precompilados para tu procesador y sigue la guia. Posiblemente en un dia lo tengas instalado.

un saludo, y bienvenida

----------

## psm1984

Sobre el stage, si empiezas desde stage1  tendras que ir realizando pasos para ir pasando a stage 2 y por ultimo a stage3. Una vez que tienes el stage3, tu sistema tiene la instalacion minima. La diferencia entre el los dos live cd's y el live cd de 96 megas, es que los otros llevan programas ya compilados (como xfree, kde, gnome...), y el de 96 megas no. Con los dos live cd's tambien puedes elegir con que stage quieres empezar (el stage al fin y al cabo es un archivo comprimido que lo tendras que descomprimir sobre la particion donde vayas a meter gentoo). Aunque no tengas conexion a internet lo puedes instalar desde mandrake, pero si no  te quieres liar quiza sera mejor que lo instales desde el live cd y asi porder seguir bien la guia.

Por cierto, que usas para conectarte a internet??Last edited by psm1984 on Wed Feb 04, 2004 12:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Silvia21

y si me bajo los 2 cds puedo empezar desde el stage 1 no?si me bajase el de 96 megas empiezo desde el stage 1 pero necesita internet para bajarse los archivos,no?Uso windows xp y tengo adsl 256. saludos

----------

## psm1984

No estoy seguro, pero creo que la de 96 megas tambien viene con los tres stages para que empieces por el que quieras, pero a la hora de instalar vas a tardar unos dos dias, mientras que con los dos cd's puede estar en menos de una hora. Y otra cosilla mas, el adsl va con router o modem (si es con router la configuracion es muy sencilla, con modem se complica dependiendo de este).

----------

## trompa

No es tan dificil la gentoo, yo salte de una RedHat a una gentoo y no fue tan dificil, bueno habia instalado la debian y knoppix pero como no me duraron ninguna de las dos mas de 2 dias no cuentan ( no me gustaban  :Smile:  ). Lo unico importante que debes haber hecho antes de ponerte con la gentoo es haber compilado el kernel en tu mandrake y configurar el adsl en el nuevo kernel, y q las X te vayan tambien, si las vas a usar, claro, si sabes ya hacer eso, pon gentoo, es largo, pero no dificil, las guias estan muy bien y aunque esten un poco desfasadas no importa mucho. Bueno, otro consejo es que la primera vez lo instales desde una stage3 por eso de q si no te da ido perdiste menos tiempo que si la instalaste desde una 1.

----------

## flaab_0n

Hola Silvia21

Estas haciendo preguntas que te contesta el mismo preambulo de la guia de instalacion. Porque no te la lees antes de preguntar?

En lo que si tiene razon este amiguete de aqui arriba es en que solo con la instalacion de Gentoo aprenderás una burrada, la guia de instalacion ya enseña muchas de las bases operativas de Linux.

Si no quieres hacer una instalacion de 20 horas bajate los dos liveCD's y la guia de instalacion en ingles, y leetela entera antes de hacer nada. Verás como te contesta a todas esas preguntas que haces aqui en el foro.

El foro esta para pedir ayuda, pero no para suplantar a los manuales e instrucciones oficiales.

Te reitero, no uses la guia en español que es mala. A ver si unos dias me tomo un tiempo y traduzco la guia en Ingles actual a español, porque esta realmente desfasada. No dice casi nada de el uso de GRP, a Genkernel ni lo menciona, tampoco menciona nada de como añadir usuarios de forma eficaz , ni explica que en el cd de gentoo trae un snapshot de portage para poder instalar bien los mismos paquetes GRP, ni dice nada de los packages y distfiles correspondientes al mencionado snapshot del portage. Esta obsoleta, si bien con ella podrás hacer una instalacion, te llevara mas tiempo y no alcanzara la calidad q alcanza la instalacion a partir de la guia en Ingles.

Yo reitero mi recomendacion de que pases por Debian primero y te familiarices con la consola.

Salu2

----------

## Silvia21

Muchas gracias a todos.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Bienvenida Silvia21,

En mi poca experiencia con Gentoo te aseguro me he sentido más comodo que con alguna otra distro.

Yo comence con RH (Uno diás  :Sad:  ) luego pase a Mandrake no se por cuanto meses, años no recuerdo y luego por Debian un año + ó - y de todas estas aprendi alguna que otra cosa, per al llegar a Gentoo me di cuenta de que no sabia ni el 2% de lo que realmente es un sistema Linux como tal.

En cuanto a los comentarios tan negativos del amigo flaab_on, te dire que no prestes mucha atención ya que te predisponen al fracaso sin ni siquiera haber comenzado.

Busquemos soluciones y te doy un ejemplo palpable como fue mi caso:

No conocia Gentoo ni siquiera un sistema instalado totalmente y la unica referencia fue un comentario en una lista de correos en venezuela.

Paso 1: despues de la curiosidad bajar los CD's (Baje todos por si las dudas)

Paso 2: Las guias en español y en Ingles, las cuales lei primero en español y luego al ver la otra solo tomaba lo que habia cambiado y me di cuenta que solo cabiaba en comandos y que la esencia de la instalación era la misma pero con mejoras palpables (Te recomiendo hacer esto lee español, luego ingles y te sera mucho más facil de comprender todo).

Paso 3: comienzo la instalación siguiendo la guia inglesa y en caso de duda consultaba la que estaba en español.

Dificultades con internet (No tenia en casa) y opte por llevarla a mi oficina donde me encontre con otro dilema mi modem era un Alcatel usb para el cual no tenia ni driver ni plataforma para linux con mi proveedor.

Solución? busque una maquina con WinMocosoft que si tenia drivers y plataforma y la utilice como pasarela mediante una pequeña red de oficina.

Dure en la isntalación, actualización, configuración del sistema unos diás no se cuantos, pero te dire que fueron la escuelita que me enseñaron como trabajar limpio y sencillo mi Linux Gentoo.

Para conectarme al internet y bajar los paquetes utilizaba la red y para agilizar la bajada utilice el prozilla en el make.conf (el que debi emerger antes de colocarlo en el make je je je je  :Smile:  porsupuesto).

Actualice mi portage, instale las X (Kde para ser mas explicito) y desde alli lo demás fue un paseo)

He instaldo hasta ahora una docena de Gentoo en maquinas de mi oficina, de casa y de amigos y hasta ahora me ha ido estupendo fuera de lagunas trabas que he solucionado sobre la marcha gracias al foro.

Si despues de instalar el prozilla, emerger el sync emerges un lynx te puedes conectar al foro en modo texto, haces la consulta ó te pones al día con los nuevos post sin tener que rrecurrir al WIN$ je je je je (Yo asi lo hice je je je).

Ahora tengo un sistema bien estable y corriendo como la seda y al que cada día que pasa le tomo más cariño debido a que esta hecho a mi gusto y medida.

Animo y adelante, no te dejes apabullar por comentarios tan negativos que solo auyentan sin dejarte probar antes de decidir si te gusta ó no.

Si no quieres borrar ó arriesgar tu disco y todo lo que tienes instalado, te recomeindo consigas uno de prueba, lo instalas en el, lo ves y luego das el salto definitivo si te gusta.

PD1: Cambie mi modem adsl por uno que se conecta por tarjeta de red y todo marcha de perlas ahora y mejor que antes.

PD2: Estoy sumamente agradecido con la gente del foro por toda su colaboración, realmente se siente uno como en casa y tiene uno un respaldo a la hora de cualquier duda, que no habia encontrado en ningun otro foro. (Esto si es gento Gentosa9

----------

## Anixu

Pues hola de parte de otra novata   :Smile:  .Yo te puedo contar mi experiencia.....Mi primer contacto con Linux ha sido Gentoo   :Shocked:  ...si ya se q estoy un poco loca,pero de momento no me va mal   :Very Happy:  .Tenia muchísimas ganas de poner Linux y mi novio emocionado con gentoo...decidió ayudarme con la instalación...lo cual al principio fué desesperante por culpa de mi modem....pero compramos un router y solucionado.

Mi experiencia,esq todo depende de los conocimientos q tengas,en mi caso,si no llego a tener una persona al lado q me ayude a empezar...no podria haberlo hecho sola.

Mi recomendacion esq a parte de estar bien documentada antes de empezar nada,conserves el sistema desde el q te puedas conectar a internet y si ademas tienes a alguien conocido q te pueda hechar una mano en caso de problemillas...pues mejor q mejor.Te lo digo,porq yo me encontré al principio sola con mi gentoo,sin poderme conectar a internet por culpa de mi modem y por tanto atada de manos a buscar información en la red para solucionar mis problemas y fue horrible   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ánimo con ese gentoo!

Saludos  :Razz: 

----------

## Horlus

pues como casi todos yo empeze con mandrake y luego me pase a slackware que es un poquito complicadito, hace como un mes me cambie a gentoo, (que por cierto lo intente como 5 veces antes de pasarme por completo) y pues gentoo te hace la vida un poquito mas facil comparado con slack asi que no te canses de intentar pasarte a gentoo por que de verdad vale la pena

----------

## XiuX

pues yo te recomendaria que leyeras la documentación , linux no es para vagos ,.. por lo menos as el esfuerzo de verte la page leer algo nose ... -_- ,.. no se debe ir a un foro y preguntar estas cosas,.. buff hasta de donde te bajas los cd's  ,...dios a donde hemos llegado ... no me explico ni como has posteado en este foro ... hay gente que se vuelca contigo lo veo bien ,.. pero yo ayudar a alguien que no hace el esfuerzo de aprednder por si solo o buscar información ,.. bueno es mi humilde opinión , espero que te salga bien la instalación un saludo.

----------

## alexlm78

Bueno hola a todos

Con la pregunta de Silva21, creo que una de las mejores experiencias que nos puede dejar linux es la de poder aprende mucho mas cada ves.

En mi caso empece con una SuSE 5 cuando no tenan amiente grafico tan amigable, ni nada por el estilo, luego pase por un NetBSD y un OpenBSD para luego caer a la tierra de RH y mandrake los cuales tuve ccomo por 3 semanas pues no me gustaron por winbugseros.

Ahora bien con esas expericencias aveces muy nefastas (noche sin drmir etc. aprendi muchisimo al punto que ahora formo parte de un grupo que imparte cursos de Linux en la Universidad estatal en mi cuidad.

En sistesis entre mas grandes son los reos que tenemos mayor es nuestro grado de entendimiento y nustras destreza al terminar.

nada es tan dificil si realmente desemos hacerlos, las guias son una excelente ayuda y los foros son genailes pero la mejor firma de aprender es sentada fresnte a la PC resolviendo los problemas que seguramente encontraras.

saluditos

----------

## cnyx

no creo que sea para tanto XiuX, la chica solo esta pidiendo una orientacion, ademas el mensaje no molesta a nadie. Al que no le guste que no lo lea. Pienso que una de las particularidades de este foro es que aqui siempre hay gente dispuesta a responderte a lo que sea, ya sea una duda de principiante o mas avanzada. Nunca se ha dejado de responder a alguien "POR NO ESTAR A LA ALTURA" es mas la gente nueva siempre ha sido bien recibida, y si la chica puede ahorrarse muchas cosas preguntando aqui, pues mejor para ella. Nadie te esta obligando a responder asi que NO TE QUEJES.

Por mi parte Silvia21 puedes preguntar lo que quieras, y supongo que mucha gente estara conmigo en esto. A mi desde el principio siempre se me ha ayudado mucho en este foro, y doy las gracias, por eso yo ayudare tambien en lo que pueda sea lo que sea.

Ademas tenemos que cuidar a las mujeres en esto, que no abundan  :Very Happy: 

un saludo

----------

## alexlm78

muy cierto lo que dice cnyx estoy totalmente de acuerdo con el.

cuenten conmigo en lo que yo pueda ayudar, sea los que sea, pues nunca dejamos de aprender unos de otros.

bye

----------

## XiuX

yo no me he quejado de nada , lee bien  :Wink:  parece ser que las quejas son ami post ,.. pues como bien dices tu no lo leas , no ? que decimos unas cosas y hacemos otras ,...  :Smile:  parece que no sabemos leer ,... ahhh y apodrias bajar las mayusculas ,no ? jejeje respecto a lo de estar a la altura nose trata de eso ,.. a ver si leemos mejor ,.. se trat de leer antes de preguntar las cosas , ahora si la chica ta molado oye perdona,...  :Surprised: 

bueno perdon a los que les halla ofendido óò , por favor la replicas con un poco mas de educacion sin mayusculas y tal, que poco mas que me comes : |(claro en un foro , a la cara es diferente), gracias amigo  :Wink:  , y vuelvo a repetir perdone USTED  :Smile: 

----------

## Horlus

no se por que me pareces conocido pero creo que en cada foro ahi unos 3 como vos Sin animo de ofender

----------

## flaab_0n

Aqui no queremos molestar a nadie tio. Lo que pasa es que muchas veces la gente pregunta antes de preocuparse por leer 5 paginas. Lo suyo es que primero las lea como primera medida, y luego, si no entienden algo, pregunten.

Aqui se ayuda con gusto, pero los manuales son los manuales.

----------

## psm1984

el post no trata de discutir, quien quiera ayudar que ayude (tanto dando una solucion, como diciendo donde puede estar, o donde se puede buscar...). Si  quereis discutir os mandais un mensaje privado y lo arreglais vosotros.

----------

## KrS

Yo paso de las polémicas de toda la vida, pero respecto a frases como que si hay que leer mucho para usar linux, que si linux no es de vagos, perdonad, pero así no creo que hagamos mucho favor al software libre y a la filosofía que él nos enseña.

Desde mi punto de vista el trasfondo social que este movimiento lleva, debe saber aceptar a los demás sean como sean , y sobre todo si podemos ahorrar trabajo a los demás con algo que a nosotros no nos cuesta ningún esfuerzo extra, bienvenido sea. Si no hubieran pensado así pioneros como Richard Stallman, Allan Cox o Linus Torvalds, hoy en día ni gentoo ni ninguna otra distro existiría.

Sobre el tema del post, yo podría decir que llevo algo más de año y medio con GNU/linux y 3/4 partes de ese tiempo lo he pasado con gentoo, creo que eso de que es una distribución para expert@s (o avanzad@s) es un mito, yo me fabriqué mi gentoo desde la stage 1 con la version 1.2  sin apenas tener ni idea, y no tuve ni he tenido problema que no haya podido solventar fácilmente gracias, como dicen algunos compañeros, al foro, la documentación y unas poquitas horas delante del monitor.

En mi caso preferí formatear totalmente el pc y usarlo únicamente para gentoo, sería por cabezonería, pero el tiempo me ha dado la razón, y cualquier otro sistema ahora mismo, estaría molestando en el disco duro.

Bueno, un saludo a tod@s.

----------

## Silvia21

Hola, antes de nada muchas gracias a todos los que me habeis contado vuestras experiencias y me dais ánimos, es lo que hace que me anime a seguir adelante.

Siento si he molestado a alguien, pero no es que sea vaga, simplemente he dejado caer el tema, y acto seguido me he ído a la documentación, de hecho la tengo impresa y ahora en la cama me la voy a ir leyendo y viendo posibles dudas.

Tengo un modem usb adsl Speedtouch, se que da problemas pero ya tengo todo lo necesario para poderlo instalar, ya que encontré una página de ciertas personas y fueron muy majas y me lo proporcionaron junto con el correspondiente manual  :Wink: 

Bueno, una vez me haya leído ambas guías(Inglés y Español), ya me plantearé el instalarlo, por el inglés no hay problemas, lo entiendo perfectamente, gracias a todos.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Te comento Silvia21 que ese mismo modem fue el que me dio dolores de cabeza y que la configuración que aparece en la web no funciona para todo el mundo.

Te recomiendo que por si las dudas consigas a un amigo(a) que te pueda facilitar otro PC con WIN$ y los conectas en red para utilizarlo como pasarela.

El modem ese se trae las suyas para la configuración solo te deseo suerte y mucho animo, pero si te complicas la opción por red es la mejor y te recomeindo cambies ese modem por uno conexión por tarjeta de red (es mucho más rápido y fácil de configurar).

----------

## flaab_0n

Silvia

Ese modem esta totalmente soportado. La instlacion es parecida a la de mi modem, tengo un 3com Adsl Usb Externo. Creo q tienes q activar unas opciones especificas del kernel, asi q atenta al compilar el kernel en la instalacion. Leete la documentacion del modem y mira a ver si puedes configurar el modem en la misma instalacion, despues de entrar en tu maquina gentoo x primera vez con chroot e instalar el sistema base.

salu2

----------

## Silvia21

El modem es de terra, y no me venía ninguna instrucción sobre el módem en sí, como no mire en su web oficial si es que tiene... voy a informarme a ver.

----------

## darkcoder

Bienvenida Silvia.

A diferencia de distribuciones como RedHat (Fedora), Mandrake, SuSe (y muchas otras) en Gentoo hay una gran flexibilidad sobre lo que tu puedes instalar, inclusive hasta a nivel de Kernel.  Tal vez en algunos componentes tengas que intentar varias alternativas hasta encontrar uno que funcione a tu gusto.

La guia en espanol esta obsoleta, trata a ver si babelfish te traduce descentemente la de ingles.  Con esta tendrias muchos menos problemas. 

Pasos Basicos:

1. Bajar los 2 Cds de gentoo 1.4 (el ultimo estable).  Estos debes bajarlos lo mas cercado a tu procesador posible.  Hay desde i686 hasta Pentium4, AthlonXp entre otros. Puedes intentar los ultimos 2004.0 livecd, pero estos primero no traen los stages (bajarlos por separado), no vienen optimizados y el ultimo que utilize del 20040206 solo detectaba el equipo si arrancaba con experimental (kernel 2.6.1). 

2. Debes hacer una particion para guardar el / de Gentoo.  Puedes utilizar el swap y /boot de mandrake.  Es muy probable que el /boot de mandrake este en la misma particion que el / de este y no separado como se acostumbra en gentoo.

3. Cuando la guia te indique que etapa de sistema utilizaras para instalacion, escogeras por ahora (en lo que te familiarizas con el proceso) stage3, ya que es el mas completo y facil.    Algo bien importante, si no puedes arrancar la conexion, debes mantenerte en las notas rotuladas como GRP.  Con estas utilizas paquetes precompilados y no bajas nada del Internet.  Pero nota, GRP solo puedes utilizarlo con Gentoo 1.4 Cd's y no los 2004.0 por ahora.

4. Cuando instales el kernel es a tu discrecion, pero la guia recomienda el gentoo-sources ya que es el unico oficialmente desarrollado en gentoo. De tener equipo que no funciona tampoco en Mandrake podrias intentar los gentoo-dev-sources que se basan en el 2.6, o ck-sources que esta en el 2.4.24  Si quieres un funcionamiento de deteccion de equipo automatica como Mandrake debes utilizar el genkernel e instalar hotplug.

5. Para el logger y cron podrias utilizar syslog-ng y vixie-cron respectivamente.  Algunas guias recomentaban metalog, pero al cambiar este su funcionamiento dejaron de recomendarlo.

6. Para el "bootloader" utilizaras el que ya trae Mandrake, pero seguiras las instrucciones de configurar (no instalar) lilo.  E incluiras a Gentoo ahi.

Mas o menos eso es lo basico, suerte.

----------

## pablo_supertux

Yo realmente recomiendo leer la guía de instalación de Gentoo que hay aquí. No se cuanto inglés tú puedes, pero sería mejor que la leas completa en inglés, ya que en inglés (mi opinión) es la más completa y mejor de todas. Después de instalar gentoo (como hace 2 semanas) leí la guía en alemán, español e italiano. Y realmente en inglés ha sido para mi la mejor.

Tómate un poco de tiempo para instaler el linux-kernel, ya que eso es importante, asegúrate de añadir sporte para tu hardware y es mejor que no añades hardware que no tengas (yo ya hice una mala experiencia con el sound server ALSA, muchos driver que no lo necesito los instalé y nada me funcionó al final hasta que los desintalé todos).

Ánimo, hay que probar a ceves dos o tres veces, verás que si valió la pena instalar gentoo

----------

## Sparda

Hola Silvia21.

Yo estoy tambien estoy de nuevo, hace apenas 1 dia que terminé de instalar Gentoo en mi ordenador, y puedo decirte que siguiendo la guia de instalacion en inglés no hay ningún problema.... Tampoco creo que lo haya si lo haces con la guia en castellano, aunque es menos completa.

Respecto al tema de desde donde empezar...., pues yo te recomendaria que empezases desde el Stage1, ya que te pones con Gentoo, que sea a tope (asi es como lo pensé yo). Se tarda (y mas yo, que lo hice con modem de 56k de esos guays), pero merece la pena.

----------

## darkcoder

De verdad que eres bravo.  Con modem... 

Yo no tengo DSL pero si un trabajo con conexion rapida, lo que hago es que bajo los paquetes ahi y compilo en la comodidad de mi casa

----------

## darkcoder

Silvia, el stage1 te permite hacer una instalacion mas flexible y optimizada.  Pero en verdad a menos que utilizes una imagen de 386 o 486 (que recuerde no las hay) no hay gran diferencia, especialmente si consigues la imagen de CD y stage mas cercana a tu procesador.  De lo contrario puedes utilizar cualquier stage1 debido a que ahi tu escoges las optimizaciones por completo.  Las mas importantes de las opciones de compilacion son march y mcpu que deben igualar a tu procesador (Pentium2, Pentium3, Athlon, AthlonXP, etc), O2 o O3 y pipe.  Hay otras mas que algunas en algunos casos mejoran, otras empeoran y algunas combinaciones dan hasta problemas que lo mejor es que te quedes con las mencionadas ahi anteriormente y ademas  estas estan ya asignadas segun el stage que bajes.   Los flags dependen de lo que deseas instalar.  Por ejemplo, si prefieres Gnome debes usar USE="gtk gtk2 gnome X" y si usas KDE, entonces seria USE="qt arts kde X"

Y para que te sientas tranquila, se ha discutido ya aqui en el foro y se ha llegado a la conclusion que muchas opciones del compilador a veces no hacen mella (0-1%) sobre el stage ya precompilado para tu arquitectura.

----------

## Silvia21

Hola, estoy esperando a ver si me hago un pc nuevo para poder probar en él, gracias por todos vuestros consejos, lo que espero es poder poner internet porque en mandrake no hay manera de instalar mi modem adsl usb Alcatel(thomson)speedtouch.Por cierto, en mandrake no me deja hacer esto, tengo el 9.1:

./configure

make

make install

por qué será¿?qué paquetes debería instalar??Un saludo

----------

## patan__

Hola Silvia21,cuando tengas ese PC para probar agregame a tus contactos de ms; y te ayudaré con tu Gentoo todo lo que pueda. 

Mi datos estan en mi perfil. Saludos   :Very Happy: 

----------

## darkcoder

Por defecto, Mandrake al igual que RedHat no incluye ninguna aplicacion de desarrollo debido a que todo ya esta precompilado.  Tienes que entrar a MCC (Mandrake Control Center)  e indicar que deseas añadir lo siguiente:

gcc

autoconf

automake

Muy probable que con el gcc baste, ya que debe incluir como dependencia los otros dos.

----------

## darkcoder

Pero si desde ahora, es algo relacionado al kernel puedes que tengas problemas.  Mandrake siempre ha tenido fama que alterar demasiado el Kernel.

Y eso sin contar inestabilidad, MCC incompleto o con errores, incompatibilidad con algunos RPM para redhat, problemas de dependencia entre los mismos componentes de su distribucion, etc, etc, etc.

----------

## k0rr

tal vez redunde en lo ya dicho pero tal vez sirva

yo empece con redhat (uaaaaaaaajjjjjj) horrible solo dure 1 semana

me cambie a slackware y ahi fui feliz aprendiendo , pero me aleje de linux por un detalle de tiempo y necesitaba trabajar mucho en el ambiente windows.

pasaron años (2) y un poco oxidado me tire con debian , cero dramas aprendi un monton y me gusto harto , apt-get muy util y dpkg ,bla bla bla , pero igual dure poquito y me cambie a gentoo pues gentoo como habia escuchado era un verdadero parto instalarlo para alguien novato, baje el cd minimal instalation y ahi me demore como 1 dia en istalar gentoo , ayudado por una guia de instalacion en ingles y una que otra guia alternativa (aveces ahondan en detalles que las oficiales nombran y apenas explican) y todo ok , me demore 1 semana en tener todo lo que queria en gentoo pero se aprende una enormidad de hecho siento que mi paso por slackware y debian fueron tan solo una transicion y que no aprendi ni un 10% de lo que aprendi con gentoo. no tengas miedo y leete la documentacion mira que aca no hay formulas generales , cada proceso de instalcion y configuracion tiene diferencias y si no te lees la documentacion y no sabes como preguntar bien cada problema te estancaras , es solo cuestion de actitud y paciencia. aca es una gran comunidad solo decidete e investiga que de vuelta viene la sabiduria y la satisfacion. y te veras que aprendiste un monton ^^

suerte!!!

----------

## ArsDangor

Algunos consejos:

Yo nunca he podido instalar desde stage 1. Siempre he tenido que descomprimir el stage 3 y luego ejecutar el script bootstrap.sh para obtener los mismos resultados. No sé si es un bug del GCC 2.95 con las CPU de AMD, o qué, pero siempre me ha cascado. Si descomprimes el stage 3, la instalación te será más cómoda y segura. Y si haces 

```
bootstrap.sh 

emerge system
```

 el resultado será exactamente igual que si hubieras empezado desde stage 1.

Cuando ejecutas este script, te compila lo más básico del sistema 2 veces. La primera compilación es sin optimizaciones de ninguna clase. Con -O0 y --march=386. No te asustes si ves que al principio no aparece ninguna de tus flamantes ultra-optimizaciones (venga, que somos todos unos frikis y lo que nos atrajo a gentoo fueron las CFLAGS). En la segunda pasada sí que usará las optimizaciones que tú le especifiques. A partir de ese momento, todas las instalaciones se harán compilando una sola vez, y ya sí, con las optimizaciones que tú le indiques.

El resumen, que veo que me ha quedado un poco lioso:

- Descomprime el stage 3, aunque quieras tenerlo todo a la última.

- bootstrap.sh y emerge system te llevan a un sistema a la última, incluso si empiezas desde stage 3

- Aunque desde fuera es lo más llamativo, Gentoo no son sólo las optimizaciones. No te preocupes si de vez en cuando ves que la compilación no usa tus CFLAGS. Las pocas veces que no se usan es por una buena razón.

[spam]Ah. Y cuando lo tengas instalado, échale un vistazo al how-to que tengo en la firma, hay mucha gente que lo considera útil[/spam]  :Razz: 

----------

## YosWinK

 *flaab_0n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Con todo, no te restrinjas. Si te apetece pegar el bote de Mdk a Gentoo bajate los cd's y la guia de instalacion y adelante. Son como 46 hojas. Usa la guia en ingles porque la version en Español está MAL e INCOMPLETA.
> 
> 

 

Umm, seguramente la guía de instalación en español puede gustar más o menos, puede estar fatal traducida, podemos sacarle mil errores tipográficos, etc. pero poner en mayúsculas que está MAL e INCOMPLETA es algo arriesgado, en mi opinión. 

Un par de explicaciones, por mi parte, de por qué pienso yo que no está: 

MAL:

Según los datos procedentes de GDP, gracias a neysx@gentoo.org,  el handbook en x86 en castellano se consulta cerca de 1000 veces cada día (algunas menos si quitamos robots y demás). 

En todos los medios (forums, bugs, listas de correo, mail, etc.) que reviso cada día no he visto quejas sobre la "inusabilidad" del manual. Dado el número de visitas que tiene por día, quiero pensar (inocente de mí) que alguien hubiera echo algún tipo de crítica {cons|des}tructiva sobre lo imposible que resulta instalar Gentoo con la traducción del manual.

Por supuesto, críticas y sugerencias son siempre bienvenidas para mejorarlo.

INCOMPLETA:

Aquí podemos (y debemos) matizar: si nos referimos a que faltan arquitecturas por traducir, está claro que el manual está incompleto. Creo que el aviso que hay al comienzo del propio manual es suficientemente claro.

Si nos referimos a que la parte del manual que hay traducida (x86) está incompleta, es decir que le faltan partes (bugs a un lado) o no está actualizada, podemos consultar la lista de documentos actualizados y hacernos una idea de lo "desactualizada" que está.

Supongo, flaab, que tienes tus propios motivos, perfectamente válidos y fundados, para calificar la guía como MAL e INCOMPLETA. Si no te importa, haznoslo saber para intentar solucionar estos errores y poder tener una guía "decente".

Por último, me gustaría hacer una pequeña recomendación, para todos aquellos a los que leer en inglés les resulta igual de cómodo que hacerlo en español, será siempre mejor consultar la versión original que la traducción. 

El motivo es sencillo, el original puede tener bugs, la traducción tendrá los bugs del original más los bugs propios de la traducción, además de la posibilidad de que no esté actualizada.

Un saludo.

----------

## focahclero

 *YosWinK wrote:*   

> Un par de explicaciones, por mi parte, de por qué pienso yo que no está: 

 

Yos, calma  :Smile:  , date cuenta que estás contestando un mensaje de febrero de 2.004.

Se ha resucitado un hilo antiguo. Y desde luego hoy en día difícilmente se sostiene la afirmación a la que contestas. ¿Hace un año? no lo puedo asegurar, aunque desde mi punto de vista tampoco era así.

Saludos,

----------

## YosWinK

Ouch!!

Mea culpa por no mirar la fecha.

```
def yos_sucks ()

  for i in range(1, 100):

     print "Debo mirar la fecha de los posts"
```

 :Sad: 

Gracias Carles ...

----------

## zorth

hola.

creo que tanta solidaridad y disponibilidad de los habituales con un post tan simple como el iniciado por silvia21, jamas la habia visto en este foro... me pregunto, si el hecho de que sea una "chica" tuvo algo que ver...

xDDDDDDDDDD

saludos.

----------

## flaab_0n

Zorth...

Sin duda tuvo que ver xD

----------

